# Iphone SE ou 6S ?



## shina (13 Septembre 2017)

Bonsoir, 
Je possède actuellement un galaxy S7 (qui a 4 mois) mais Android je ne m'y fais pas, je souhaite repasser chez Apple. 

J'hésite à vendre mon Galaxy S7 pour acheter un SE 128go (et compléter + tard par un ipad pro par exemple) ou un 6S 128go neuf (ou un neuf vendu dans un magasin d'occasion). 

Lequel des 2 me conseillez-vous pour tenir 2/3 ans voir plus. 
L'apple care est-ce vraiment utile ?


----------



## Diaoulic (13 Septembre 2017)

salut shina,
le SE est clairement fait pour ceux qui utilisent peu le "multimédia" (youtube, films...) du fait de son écran moins grand que le 6S, maintenant il a une super ergonomie et super réactif


----------



## super_dalton (13 Septembre 2017)

Le 6s a le grand écran pour lui et le SE a une meilleur autonomie.
(j'ai eu le 6s et maintenant le SE mais surtout hyper heureux d'être repartis sur un honor ou je retrouve réellement le plaisir d’utiliser un smartphone )


----------



## ibabar (13 Septembre 2017)

super_dalton a dit:


> hyper heureux d'être repartis sur un honor ou je retrouve réellement le plaisir d’utiliser un smartphone


Pourquoi? Tu pourrais développer STP?
Déçu par les annonces d'hier, je me pose la question de re-re-tester un Android (à chaque fois ça s'est soldé par un retour vers iOS)...


----------



## super_dalton (13 Septembre 2017)

Un vrai gestionnaire de fichier ( même celui d'ios 11 fait misère )  qui simplifie beaucoup de choses sans avoir à passer par tel ou tel application pour pouvoir faire tel ou tel chose. un vrai centre de contrôle personnalisable avec les raccourcis que l'on à réellement besoin pour soi même.
Un vrai client torrent , un autre petit truc tout bête c'est les sonneries, que se sois du mp3/mp4 etc... il te suffit de choisir la musique/sonnerie par un simple appuis et choisir définir comme ... et basta 2 , la ou sur ios c'est juste pas possible si facilement et avec tout les formats.
Les widgets positionnable n'importe ou , la ou sur iphone c'est tout à la suite en dessous de l'autres et donc moi qui consomme pas mal de widgets , le fait de devoir slider toute la colonne est pas ergonomique et rapide, sur mon honor j'ai privatiser un écran pour eux et d'un simple slide à gauche j'ai accès à tout ( tout est positionné pour mon fonctionnement à moi donc ça peut ne pas plaire à d'autre ) . Le nfc , j'ai des tags dans les voitures/moto/quad et dans presque chaques pièces de la maison et j'ai tout configurer rapidement pour mes besoins et celui de mon fils ou de ma femme avec chacun nos fonctions séparées et ça c'est juste pas possible avec un iphone.

La carte sd quoique l'on dise, est super pratique. Dessus j'ai mes photos (ainsi que sur mon nas et google photos ) et surtout une sav complète du phone  qui fait que si je me retrouve sans réseau au milieu d'une grotte par exemple , je peut restaurer mon bouzin avec toutes mes apps en 10/15mn  et c'est totalement impossible sous ios.
La gestion sftp/ftp/ssh   avec le gestionnaire de fichier sans perte de fonction la ou par exemple document sur iphone c'est juste galère car ça enregistre dans un dossier , puis ensuite quand tu ouvre dans une app (traitement de texte par exemple) et bien sous ios ça va enregistrer le fichier dans l'application elle même  tandis que sous android , ton fichier si il est sur ta sd ou mémoire interne, quand tu l'auras modifé il seras toujours au même endroit , sans doublons et avec les modifs enregistrer.

Après c'est sur que si tu prend du wiko ou autres trucs exotique... la ton expérience android risque de te déplaire.
Si t'aime ios , essai du xiaomi, tu pourrais être étonné.


----------



## ibabar (14 Septembre 2017)

super_dalton a dit:


> Si t'aime ios , essai du xiaomi, tu pourrais être étonné.


Merci de ton retour
Je pensais justement au Mi Mix 2 
J’aime iOS et j’en suis satisfait (je suis loin des besoins que tu cites) mais je me rends compte qu’aujourd’hui les devices peuvent vivrent indépendamment (Mac, iPhone, iPad, Apple TV) car les apps sont cross-platform et gérées par des cloud.
Mon grief concerne plus le matériel (iPhone) qui aujourd’hui me laisse perplexe (au lendemain de la keynote)


----------



## Mr. Kandi (14 Septembre 2017)

J'ai eu le S7 Edge pendant 1 an, j'en étais très satisfait, mais je me suis pris récemment un iPhone SE parce que je voulais un smartphone très maniable, discret avec des top specs. Et en ce point, il ne me déçoit pas, au contraire. l'iPhone SE est d'une rapidité époustouflante et possède une très bonne autonomie. Au vu des différents tests et versus que j'ai vu sur YouTube, il est autant rapide qu'un iPhone 7. De plus, il possède le même APN que le 6S.


----------



## ibabar (14 Septembre 2017)

Mr. Kandi a dit:


> J'ai eu le S7 Edge pendant 1 an (...) mais je me suis pris récemment un iPhone SE


Merci de ton retour 
Comment gères-tu le passage d'un écran 5.5'' à un 4''?
_Ce SE me tente pour remplacer mon 7 Plus (je n'en peux plus de cette briques immense) mais j'ai peur que ce soit vraiment trop petit, notamment le clavier pour taper un message ou encore pour Safari ou Plans en mode timbre-poste..._


----------



## super_dalton (15 Septembre 2017)

Si tu consomme du média vidéo comme YouTube etc... tu sentira une certaine frustration c'est clair . Exemple tout bête . Tu montre une photo à quelqu'un et bien faut zoomer et avec l'écran c'est vraiment limite


----------



## ibabar (15 Septembre 2017)

@super_dalton 
Non justement: d'une part j'ai récemment acquis un iPad Mini 4 sur lequel je me sens vraiment à l'aise pour YouTube, Photos, iBooks..., d'autre part je trouve mon 7 Plus déjà pas hyper grand pour cet exemple concret de montrer une photo (pour comparaison: du temps de l'argentique, les photos papier standard en 10x15cm correspondent à une diagonale de 7.1")

Ma crainte concerne plus la taille du clavier (je me souviens que sur mon 4 je devais souvent basculer en mode paysage, ce qui fait que la partie exploitable de l'écran était réduit à sa partie congrue) ou encore l'affichage d'apps comme Music ou Plans


----------



## super_dalton (15 Septembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> @super_dalton
> Non justement: d'une part j'ai récemment acquis un iPad Mini 4 sur lequel je me sens vraiment à l'aise pour YouTube, Photos, iBooks..., d'autre part je trouve mon 7 Plus déjà pas hyper grand pour cet exemple concret de montrer une photo (pour comparaison: du temps de l'argentique, les photos papier standard en 10x15cm correspondent à une diagonale de 7.1")
> 
> Ma crainte concerne plus la taille du clavier (je me souviens que sur mon 4 je devais souvent basculer en mode paysage, ce qui fait que la partie exploitable de l'écran était réduit à sa partie congrue) ou encore l'affichage d'apps comme Music ou Plans



Si tu consomme du multimédia , du gps  , je te garantit que tu va y réfléchir à deux fois... quelques mois après. Pour moi les 2/3 premières semaines c'était du " ça va c'est pas trop mal et je vais m'y faire/refaire puisque quelques années avant on  avais tous du 4p" mais au final plus le temps passe et plus j'ai regretter la taille écran et c'est ce qui m'a fait repartir de chez apple, dans ce choix c'est  40% pour l'écran et le reste pour ce que j'ai expliquer plus haut.

Et je te rejoins sur la frappe au clavier , si t'a des bon petit boudin...c'est en paysage le mieux mais avec la taille d'écran et bien pour voir ce que tu tape ou autre , c'est vachement restreint  et donc pas terrible.


----------

